# Dream frog?



## AlexB (Feb 15, 2004)

I was just wondering wat everyone's dream frog would be 
Mine probably will be 
D. Pumilio Bluejeans
D. Pumilio Black and White
D. Fantasticus
Intermedius
Vents

course... i dont have the money to buy almost any of them cept the fantasticus which im gettin soon


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

*hehehe*

Just the other night I had a dream about keeping a group of histrionicus and they bred for me. So, I guess this could be my dream frog!
Had this been posted 2 weeks ago, I would have said reticulatus...but now having them in my collection has made that dream into reality...AND I WANT MORE!!!! 
-Bill J


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

*simple*

Well i know everyone wants the blue jeans these days. but...

I would rather have some really NICE looking green and bronze D. auratus. If anyone has any of these breeding i will be after 3-4 of them preferably from different stocks in 2 months, once the weather warms up here in chicago. PM me here if you do.

Stitch


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

*bronze auratus*

hey stitch,
where is chicago you locate at?i have couple of bronze auratus that might willing to sell or trade.what do you have right now?

phil


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Well i am in Roscoe village just west of wrigley field. This is my first adventure into frog keeping. 

I have the tank just about setup, i will be attaching the door tonight and ordering plants. I wanted to make sure the setup is stable before adding frogs. I do not have anything to trade yet but would be willing to pay cold hard cash. I would much rather make a drive somewhere than trust my frogs to shipping. If you want to work something out let me know. I would be willing to give/trade back any young.

Good to see other froggers around chicago.

Stitch

ps how is the selection of frog related things at Lee Watsons Reptile show?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

*dream frogs*

probably retics or lamasi. Not to knock anyone's choice, but what is the big deal about pumilios anyway?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

I think its the red color. but by that logic its similar to a power tie then.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: dream frogs*



MBMcEwen said:


> probably retics or lamasi. Not to knock anyone's choice, but what is the big deal about pumilios anyway?


Pumilio are high on a lot of list because it is the really the only egg-feeder that is available, for the most part.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

Blue Jean Pumilio because they are the frog that got me interested the hobby!I also really like the pictures I have seen of the bulls-eye morph of Histriconicus and the polka dot version of D. Arboreus, but I have never seen those for sale, ever only a couple pictures. Right now I am wanting either some orange terribilis or some tricolors or maybe those fine spot leucs, yeah but no money and no room. Maybe someday!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

*dream frogs*

I'd have to say the green pums that I'm on the list for.Been there since Sept. last year.I watched my imitators last year raise a tad in a brom axil to a froglet and it is very cool to watch them take care of it.That is why I want pums.
Mark W.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

It is hard to say what one frog is my favorite. Right now I guess I would have to say Retics and they are on the way. After these guys it would be Histrionicus.

TonyT


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

*so many to choose from, but here are a "few"*

Ok, here is my list... and this is narrowed down from a longer list  .

*D. lamasi (standard)
D. vanzolinii
D. granuliferus*
D. histrionicus (bulls eye)
D. lehmanni
D. tinctorius 'Giant Orange'

D. pumilio:
*Isla Cólon*
Chiriqi grande, 
San Cristobal, 
Guaramo, 
Loma Patida (blue green)
Cerro Brucho (blue variety)
Blue Jeans

E. macero
E. haneli

M. bombetes

... so its still a little long. Can't a man dream  ?


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

^ thats a nice list! yeah that bulls eye is soo cool!


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

*My List*

My dream list would be:

Ventrimiculatus
Table Mountain Cobalt
Azureus
Black on White Auratus


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

hmm my dream frogs would be:

black and white pums
blue jeans 
green and blue pums
lamasi (standard morph)

Dream frogs im getting soon are..

bastimentos pums
reticulas

Oh stitch, i live around the chicago area and if you ever need help feel free to ask. Lee Watson is ok.. they have mostly snakes. Bill from quality exotics is there and he usually have a lot of aurutus. You can also check out ocean design aquarium by the hip. Thats a little closer to where you live.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

hmm my dream frogs would be:

black and white pums
blue jeans 
green and blue pums
lamasi (standard morph)

Dream frogs im getting soon are..

bastimentos pums
reticulas

Oh stitch, i live around the chicago area and if you ever need help feel free to ask. Lee Watson is ok.. they have mostly snakes. Bill from quality exotics is there and he usually have a lot of aurutus. You can also check out ocean design aquarium by the hip. Thats a little closer to where you live.


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

My dream dart frog(s) are:

D. fantasticus (standard morph)
D. reticulatus
D. amazonicus/ventrimaculatus "red"
D. tinctorious "Lorenzo"

D. granuliferous is also a really nice one

I definately think it's the red color that is so attractive.

So far I have:
2.2 Cobalts (males calling, but all are still a bit young to breed)
0.0.2 ventrimaculatus "standard"
0.0.1 leucomelas


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

*dream frog*

Absolutely positevely histrionicus! Look at these pics and tell me you don't agree.

http://www.frognet.org/gallery/kikker-histrionicus
http://www.eggfeeders.com/go-01.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

*Dream frog*

Lehmanii, hands down. Followed quickly by the ecuadorean lamasi.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

hmmm..... 
My dream frog would be Atelopus senex.... but since they are extinct they will remain a Dream Frog!

Benjamin


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Right now I'd have to say standard Lamasi.



AlexB said:


> I was just wondering wat everyone's dream frog would be
> Mine probably will be
> D. Pumilio Bluejeans
> D. Pumilio Black and White
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

*histrionicus*

Can you get histrionicus in the United States?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: histrionicus*

I think a few people have them, but doubt you will see any for sale...



MBMcEwen said:


> Can you get histrionicus in the United States?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

A pair of prolific yellow pumilios, who know how and want to care for their tads


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I don't think any of the histrionicus and Lehmanii are really "legal" as of right now  . And you won't see any for sale out in the open if anyone is breeding them... they'll go to the top notch breeders first (which they should)... but we can dream  .

And to Ben: aren't Atelopus toads, not frogs  (just messing with you)? If we are counting them as well, my list may have to change lol.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

I think I'm going to add retics to my list after reading more about them....soo cool.


----------



## Kase (Feb 15, 2004)

*Dream*

Well, Ironically enough this morning i had a dream that my family and I were in Costa Rica on vacation, and I was catching Pumilio's with awesome color variants-- most of them aren't real, but they were awesome looking. I was also catching Blue Jeans left and right, and even though it was illegal for me to bring them home with me, in my dream i didn't care, and i was gonna take that risk haha.

So I'd have to say that my dream frogs are Blue jeans Pumilio.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

mistake post


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

I forgot about E. silverstoneii. They are my original dream frog. Can't belive I forgot about them.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I would have to say a blue phase of Phyllomedusa bicolor. A very deep blue though, more intense than this pic:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Dream*

You really have the sickness "AddictedToDedrobates IWantThemAllious" bad don't you! I don't think I have every had a dream like that, but I must say it is a cool one!

Melis



exclusivehawk said:


> Well, Ironically enough this morning i had a dream that my family and I were in Costa Rica on vacation, and I was catching Pumilio's with awesome color variants-- most of them aren't real, but they were awesome looking. I was also catching Blue Jeans left and right, and even though it was illegal for me to bring them home with me, in my dream i didn't care, and i was gonna take that risk haha.
> 
> So I'd have to say that my dream frogs are Blue jeans Pumilio.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

About a month back I went to see a local breeder to get a male azureus and she said, I've got something you won't see anywhere else. She opens this tupperware bin and there's about 20 albino D. leucomelas froglets inside. They were bright yellow, but the black was kind of a washed out kind of purple color. Very cool. I've been bugging here ever since to sell me some, but so far no luck. So I guess my dream frog is an albino leucomelas.
Neal


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

nealhorn said:


> About a month back I went to see a local breeder to get a male azureus and she said, I've got something you won't see anywhere else. She opens this tupperware bin and there's about 20 albino D. leucomelas froglets inside. They were bright yellow, but the black was kind of a washed out kind of purple color. Very cool. I've been bugging here ever since to sell me some, but so far no luck. So I guess my dream frog is an albino leucomelas.
> Neal


She had 20? I find that hard to belive. If she had that many at a time, it sounds like a hybrid. I may be wrong, but it just doesnt sound right.


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

Hybridization won't produce albinos but selective breeding will.

Donn


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

After I posted, I realized my mistake, but it still sounds odd. That must be one extensive and long term breeding project to produce consistent, or near consistent albinos. Just my thoughts.

By the way Donn, your lights shoukd get to you monday or tuesday.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

It wouldn't take that long to get 20 leucs, they lay pretty good sized clutches. Especially if you are able to keep them breeding. That sounds like a rather neat frog, but I bet it will be pricey lol. If they are breeding from all adult albinos then they wouldn't have that big of a problem getting that many young... and who says they haven't been doing this for awhile and finally let someone else know about these frogs (start to build the hype  )? If you can get a picture that would be awesome. The breeder could still remain unknown, but just share some pics so we can see them... just an idea.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

There were easily 20 froglets in the bin. Why is that so hard to believe? If you have several pairs producing, especially leucs, it wouldn't be hard to produce that. The other thing is that people think that albinos are somehow more delicate and harder to breed, but they usually breed just like the normals. I've heard the albino vents are a bit problematic, but that doesn't seem to be the case with these. Anyway, she said the mutation showed up a couple of years ago and was initially manifested as white eggs that developed into normal appearing adults. When these adults were bred back, they produced white eggs that developed into kind of transparent tads and then the current "albino" offspring. I put albino in quotes because there are a number of genetic mutations that are manifested as various degrees of hypo- and amelanism and it's difficult to tell if they are true albinos. Anyway, she said they will probably be offering them sometime soon, so keep an eye out. They are a very cool looking frog.
Neal


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh yeah, I don't have any pics. I'll ask her if she does and I'll post them.
Neal


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2004)

Dream frogs:
D. Lehmanni
D. Historonicus "Bullseye" any color


Logical wants:
Lorenzo morph
Nakita or Yellow Sip morph
Mint Terriblis
Red Galacs


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

*Wish list*

Unfortunately my dream frogs aren't exactly legal in the US (to my knowledge). Maybe that's why they are a dream. If they are ever legally imported though........ Watch out!

D. Lehmanni
D. Mysteriosus
D. Histrionicus

I would also love a pair of Red Galacs......


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*dream frog*

my dream frog would probably be any frog that is albino. like an albino alanis or an albino auratus.


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

standard lamasi and green sips
best of both worlds
Jace


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

*Dream Frog*

Not in any particular order;
D. Lehmanni (yellow morph)
D. Vanzolini
M. Steyermarki
M. Bombetes
D. Sirensis


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2004)

I just want a 2.3 group of retics.


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Pretty much any pumilio is my dream frog. They got me into this hobby because they are one species of very few that will raise the tads and I think that's really cool. I also really like the lava-flow looking histo's.

Gold Dust
-Insert Bastimentos color type here-
The yellowish ones are awesome too.


----------



## troy b (Mar 8, 2004)

here is my list 
d. histrionicus (would perfer red with white feet but any will do)
d. lehmanni
d. quinquevittatus
d. lamasi (standard)
one adult male azureus (which i can't seem to find)  
d. fantasticus (yellow)
black and white pumilio
yellow bastimentos pumilio
blue pumilio
now if anyone can fill this list please let me know  . also, christmas is around the corner, and you don't have to wrape them :lol: 
thanks
troy


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

my dream frog Silverstone..
I also would like some deulmani (sp?)

-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2004)

My dream frog is the d.reticulatus they are so tiny and beautiful (aren't they all), but first I want a pair of every tinc morph out there, they are my favorites because of their boldness and size.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

What about the blue tricolors? I personally like them ...not my number 1 but they are in my top 10 8)


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

My new "wish list" everything on this website: :lol: http://personal.ecu.edu/emt0424/peru04/index.html


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

All of the frogs I own!!! 

Justin


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

My dream frog is the one that mixes his own cultures and sells them online but lets me keep the money! The pair would also produce the finest quality offspring.

Seriously I'd have to say Blue Jeans and Lamanni. Although realisticly my next frogs will be either azureus, vents or imitators.

Mike


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

My intermedius, red amazonicus and red ventrimaculatus are my dream frogs... those and lamasi... 

SB


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

as far as the "want list" goes, it would be Xenopus gilli, Moraspunga tricolor, Rana livida, Pachymedusa dacnicolor, yellow terribilis, Rana luctuosa, Agalychnis annae, or perhaps some kind of reed frog.

My _dream_ frog? Neoxenopus mysticus, or Marinubates azurea

I am an artist, and I often draw fantasy frogs living in the ocean. I have a suborder of amphibians called "Mystical clawed frogs" that are giant, whale like frogs that are deep violet with yellow stripes. Funny, clawed frogs naturally can tolerate 50% saltwater for a few weeks! 

I also have made a line of "marine dart frogs" that are big and reef dwelling. Funny thing is, I have always noticed that dart frogs seem more streamlined than the common bullfrog is! If only they could swim.

Both are fictitious amphibians, that's why they are dream frogs!


----------

